

SpatiaLite – A Spatial SQL extension for SQLite - networked
https://www.gaia-gis.it/fossil/libspatialite/index

======
blacksqr
I've used this for processing huge stacks of 3d image data. It released me
from the constraint of needing to have all data in RAM which other open source
packages imposed.

